
Google launches Kormo app in India to help people find entry-level jobs - jmsflknr
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/18/google-launches-kormo-app-in-india-to-help-people-find-entry-level-jobs/
======
colesantiago
I've looked in my Google dictionary for this word, it actually means 'To
Shutdown'

Funny that. /s

